# E16 sentra engine manifold can fit in E15 sunny engine??



## rhsik (Mar 31, 2004)

hi, i'm a new bie here..i'm currently driving nissan sunny 83 with E15 engine..i'm using 2inches direct piping and the result is good.. before that i was using original muffle and piping..i only manage to rev till 5,200 rpm..and now i can rev to 6000rpm without any doubt... bout the extractor.. it's hardly to find a E15... there's only E16 extractor in the market now... it's fix in without any modification??... it's seem like both engine are the same except the internal may a bit difference..!! hopefully u guys will reply my question..anyway thanx!! Whatelse can mod a E15 engine?? tell me please...haha..end with lot of thanx!!


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't know if this will help, but here goes...

I had to drop a 1.5 crate engine from Japan into my ex's '88 Sentra after she killed the old mill. Was told to get a 5/16 freeze plug and plug the exhaust port in the 52A head which went through the head between cylinders 2 and 3, from the exhaust side to the intake side. I did that and got the engine running, but it was leaking antifreeze from the head and overheating. Found out there was a 3/32-inch hole next to #3 intake port which went into the water jacket, so I removed the manifold, put a self-tapping screw in the hole, ground out a small spot on the intake manifold to clear the screw, sealed the puddin' out of the intake gaskets, reassembled it and all was good.

And then the head gasket blew.


----------

